# Rollover



## seric (30. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich so einen Effekt hin. Gibt es da etwas fertiges zu.

Awwwards | The CSS website Awards

Es geht um den Rollover-Effekt wenn man auf die Thumbnails in der Gallery geht. Also Farbe einblenden mit Text und leicht durchsichtig.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## ARadauer (30. Sep 2011)

mit javascript wahrscheinlich... oder rein css
Was aber beides nix mit JAVA zu tun hat...


----------



## seric (30. Sep 2011)

sorry ich dachte java script ist java. Bekommt man ein fertiges script irgendwo her?


----------



## XHelp (30. Sep 2011)

Du hast doch selbst eine Seite gepostet, die das macht. Guck doch nach, WIE die es macht


----------



## ARadauer (30. Sep 2011)

seric hat gesagt.:


> sorry ich dachte java script ist java. Bekommt man ein fertiges script irgendwo her?



ja


----------



## seric (30. Sep 2011)

kannst du mir auch sagen woher?


----------



## Michael... (30. Sep 2011)

Keine Ahnung wie die Site das macht, aber mit javascript kann man recht einfach Bilder austauschen.
Mit einer Internetsuche zu "javascript onmouseover image" sollte man einige Beispiele dazu finden.


----------



## seric (2. Okt 2011)

irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter. gibt es ein tutorial zu dem thema oder ähnliches.

hier ein kurzes video wie ich es mir vorstelle
Export_20111002-202156.mov (1,85 MB) - uploaded.to

Danke!


----------



## Andi_CH (3. Okt 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich kein Forum in dem es gezielt um Webentwicklung geht? Erstens könnte man dann mit einem Verweis antworten und zweitens - na ja - ich werde demnächst auch einige mehr oder wenige doofe Fragen in diese Richtung haben, die ich lieber gleich im richtigen Forum stelle 

Nein "siehe google" ist eine doofe Anwort, denn Foren gibt es zuhauf. Antworten sollen doch bitte die, die selbst in den entsprechenden Foren aktiv sind und diese kennen.


----------



## Evil-Devil (4. Okt 2011)

Besagte obige Seite wird das meiste über CSS regeln. CSS Mouseover ist heutzutage sogar recht einfach realisierbar. Denn der IE unterstützt bei den meisten Elementen die :hover Pseudoklasse.

@spezifische Seite: Kenne keine professionelle. Diverse COmmunity-Seiten gibt es zur Genüge. Ansonsten einfach Dokus/Bücher lesen


----------



## Heidi20 (5. Okt 2011)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten einfach Dokus/Bücher lesen


Welche Bücher könntest du hierfür denn empfehlen?


----------



## Evil-Devil (5. Okt 2011)

Heidi20 hat gesagt.:


> Welche Bücher könntest du hierfür denn empfehlen?



Kein bestimmtes. Wenn es kostenlos sein soll würde ich bei den GalileoPress Büchern anfangen. Zb. deren Javascript Buch. Galileo Computing :: JavaScript und AJAX

Alternativ musst du dir ein jeweiliges Buch suchen. Leider bieten nahezu alle Bücher nur Einstieger Material und alles fortführende muss selbst herausgefunden werden oder ist nur in "Kochbüchern / Best Practice" Büchern zu haben. 

Als hilfreich bei CSS gestalten sich imho css Zen Garden und ähnliche Seiten. Auch css4you.de ist eine sehr gute Anlaufstelle für CSS Techniken und die Grundlagen. Bei Javascript ist die Auswahl sehr schwierig und sofern man nicht gerade ein Framework nutzt findet man im Netz sehr viel Schrott aus den 90er.

Welche Browser wären denn deine Zielplattform?


----------



## r.w. (6. Okt 2011)

seric hat gesagt.:


> irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter. gibt es ein tutorial zu dem thema oder ähnliches.
> 
> hier ein kurzes video wie ich es mir vorstelle
> Export_20111002-202156.mov (1,85 MB) - uploaded.to
> ...



Solche Animationen sind zwar teilweise schon in CSS implementiert, aber momentan
sind sie Browser übergreifend immer noch eine typische Javascript-Aufgabe. 

Man sollte heutzutage jedoch nicht zwingend versuchen selbst das Rad neu zu erfinden, 
sondern auf Frameworks zurückgreifen. Ich denke, für diesen Fall lohnt es sich, "jQuery" 
genauer anzuschauen. Diese Frameworks erfordern natürlich Einarbeitungszeit, haben u.A. 
aber den Vorteil, dass man sich nicht um jede Browser-Inkompatibilität selbst kümmern muss. 

Wenn Du dennoch mehr über CSS erfahren möchtest, kann ich Dir CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets empfehlen.

Hier geht es zur jQuery-Webseite.


VG ROlf


----------

